

Software demo widgets? - techgirl

what are people's favorite software demo programs?  i'm looking for something that lets you output flash or a widget i can embed on my site (w/ screenshots, text, optional voice-over ?)
======
qhoxie
Wink is a nice and very easy to use tool: <http://www.debugmode.com/wink/>

It is pretty flexible and has about 0 learning curve.

------
techgirl
I found this too, which the 37signals sites use, also pretty nifty:

<http://www.techsmith.com/camtasia.asp>

